# dental for an older cat?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I want to take my parents cat in for a dental, but she's 16 and has slowed down quite a bit the last year and lost weight. There might even be some underlying issues because she has trouble keeping food down and often urinates outside the litter box. I'd hate to admit it, but I dont think my parents would spend more then $50 towards the vet care if I can talk my dad into it. 
Anyways, I found this place that only charges $100 for dentals, but considering her age, I'm afraid of putting her under anesthesia.

Thanks


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

One of the things my vet told me to do a long time ago with an old dog I'd pulled out of the pound with a really bad mouth but an even worse heart problem was to give her a round of antibiotics every few months to help clear up any infection in there. I am not a big fan of over using antibiotics but it sure helped with the inflammation in her gums and had to be way less risky than attempting to put her under. She was 15 when I took her in and lived another year or so before dying of cancer.
I also just started using Plaque Attack on my dogs and it's working and is also safe for cats. Several of my dogs still have tartar but only one has some inflammation in her gums and I'm debating taking her for one more dental. She's 14 and I'm gonna have to weigh the pros and cons. 
Anyhow, the Plaque Attack comes in a spray or gel and after using it for about the past 5 or 6 days my guys teeth are getting cleaner. Maybe if you combined that with some antibiotics it would help get her mouth in better shape without risking putting her under. I found the Plaque Attack at Walgreens.
Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Blood work is a must before doing a dental. She may be hyperthyroid which would explain most of the symptoms you've listed. If that's the case she will need to go on medication to get her body condition better, especially her heart. Hyperthyroid cat hearts sound like garbage disposals...but once they're on meds for a while their hearts will get back to more normal. 

I've done dentals on older kitties a lot and they always seems to get that kitten spunk back at least for a little while


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> *Blood work is a must before doing a dental.* She may be hyperthyroid which would explain most of the symptoms you've listed. If that's the case she will need to go on medication to get her body condition better, especially her heart. Hyperthyroid cat hearts sound like garbage disposals...but once they're on meds for a while their hearts will get back to more normal.
> 
> I've done dentals on older kitties a lot and they always seems to get that kitten spunk back at least for a little while


I was going to say this^ exactly. Bloodwork for any animal going under, but especially the older ones. The vet I work for doesn't do bloodwork everytime  If they look healthy and the owner refuses bloodwork he does the surgery anyways. He does always suggest and give the option of bloodwork though.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

We do dentals on older cats all of the time. I would do bloodwork first and make sure everything is ok. I would be a little leery of someplace only charging $100. Make sure you find out what that includes.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks everyone I found couple places, so I'm going to check them out and see what they say.


----------

